# هندسة البيئهEnvironmental Engineering



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (23 نوفمبر 2006)

نرجو اضافة هندسه البيئهEnvironmental Engineering  ظمن مواضيع الهندسه الكيميائيه 
يوجد الكثير من المهندسين الكيميائيين متخصصين Environmental engineering 
(تصميم وحدات صناعيه في معالجة الاثر البيئي و ايضا Wastewater Treatment , Environmental Engineering, Solid Treatment
نرجو وضع مثل هذه المواضيع للنقاش وتكون ضمن الملتقي في الهندسه الكيميائيه


----------



## mmn (23 نوفمبر 2006)

نرجوإضافة قسم خاص عن الهندسة البيئية لكون مجالها قد اتسع نرجو التوفيق لهذا المنتدى المميز


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (23 نوفمبر 2006)

فكره هائله وكلامك صحيح 100%


----------



## Eng.Foam (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*thx*

Thx for your suggestion I would like to learn about the Environmental impact assessment


----------



## زياد78 (23 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
هندسة البيئة أصبحت اليوم اختصاصا مستقلا بحد ذاته رغم أنه المهندس الكيميائي هو الأقرب لتطبيق ومواكبة التطورات التقنية في مجال البيئة، أيضا تجدر الإشارة أن الهندسة البيئية عموما مجال متسع ويتداخل مع عديد الاختصاصات فالمهندس البيئي لابد أن يكون ملما - على سبيل المثال - بالتلوث الكهرومغناطيسي أو العزل الحراري للمباني أو بأضرار الضجيج ومستويات التلوث الصوتي وغير ذلك من المواضيع المتشعبة...تماما مثل الطاقة النظيفة والمتجددة والذي تعتبر من مواضيع الهندسة البيئية...إقتراح جيد رغم أني أقترح أن يتم تطوير قسم هندسة الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة بالملتقى ليشمل كل العلوم البيئية...


----------



## عبود20 (23 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخوة الاعزاء من اللمكن ان تجدوا بعض كتب البيئة في هذه المشاركة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=36352


----------



## engdaim (3 ديسمبر 2006)

كلام مهم جدا ان يكون هناك اهتمام بهندسة البيئة لان بدونها سوف تتلوث الحياة كلها مما يكشف مدى اهميتها ولوسمحتم محتاج اى حاجة تعليمية فى برنامج water cad وجزاكم اللة خيرا
engdaim*zu.edu.eg
engdaim*************
engdaim***********
daim1h***********


----------



## engdaim (3 ديسمبر 2006)

كلام مهم جدا ان يكون هناك اهتمام بهندسة البيئة لان بدونها سوف تتلوث الحياة كلها مما يكشف مدى اهميتها ولوسمحتم محتاج اى حاجة تعليمية فى برنامج water cad وجزاكم اللة خيرا
engdaim*zu.edu.eg
engdaim*************
engdaim***********
daim1h***********


----------



## engdaim (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*environmental engineering*

كلام مهم جدا ان يكون هناك اهتمام بهندسة البيئة لان بدونها سوف تتلوث الحياة كلها مما يكشف مدى اهميتها ولوسمحتم محتاج اى حاجة تعليمية فى برنامج water cad وجزاكم اللة خيرا
engdaim*zu.edu.eg
engdaim*************
engdaim***********
daim1h***********


----------



## لؤي2000 (13 ديسمبر 2006)

والله فكره جميلة جدا


----------



## ابو مهدي (25 يناير 2007)

وانا اضم صوتي لاخوتي بالنسبة لهندسة البيئة
وشكرا


----------



## eslam128 (25 يناير 2007)

i say mwafaka


good idea

EsLaM128


----------



## mokhtar2005 (15 فبراير 2007)

طلب مساعدة من الاخوة في مجال حرق النفايات المنزلية مع استرجاع الطاقة وشكرا جزيلا لكل الأعضاء والمهندسين


----------



## e7em|e7em (16 فبراير 2007)

طلبت ذلك منذ ستة اشهر تقريبا ولا اجد اي رد 
فملتقانا بدون مشرف على ما اظن
نريد قسم خاص داخل الهندسة الكيميائية خاص بهندسة البيئة و قسم اخر للسلامة الصناعية
ولكن هل مجيب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mokhtar2005 (22 فبراير 2007)

شكرا للرد على طلبي و أتمنى و في أقرب وقت أن يكون هناك قسم خاص داخل الهندسة الكيميائية خاص بهندسة البيئة و قسم اخر للسلامة الصناعية. و كمهندسين سوف نعمل جاهدين لاثراء هذا القسم وشكرا.


----------



## engdaim (11 يونيو 2007)

اين روح الجماعة فى العمل واين المشاركة الفعالة من اجل الارتقاء بهندسة البيئة


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (29 نوفمبر 2007)

اريد كتاب applied water technology


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (30 نوفمبر 2007)

ابحث عن أى كتاب حول water and wastewater examination


----------



## نورس الطائي (22 مارس 2008)

فكرة كثير حلوة


----------



## تامر سعيد (14 ديسمبر 2008)

فكرة جميلة جدا


----------



## حافظ عميته جارالله (15 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لاهتمامكم المتواصل لدعم البيئه من اجل بيئه نظيفه يجب ان تتظافر الجهودوالامكانيات للحصول على بيئه صديقه ونظيفه


----------



## سيدي بلعباس (15 ديسمبر 2008)

فكرة صائبة إن شاء الله ... الهندسة البيئة شيء مرتبط بعلوم كثيرة. الهندسة الكميائية لها دور كما هو موضح.

* COMMENT ELABORER VOTRE ETUDE DE DANGERS ET D'IMPACT*​
*CONTENU DE L'ETUDE *

*METHODES *

*MESURES DE PREVENTION*

*PLAN TYPE DE L'ETUDE*
*1. Présentation générale de l'étude associée à un résumé*
*2. Description de l'environnement *
*3. Description de l'installation - Procédé et fonctionnement *
*4. Risques d'accidents *
*5. Conséquences possibles dans l'environnement*
*6. Justification des mesures retenues
7. Méthodes et moyens d'intervention en cas d'accident*


----------



## مهندس النهضة (26 يناير 2009)

هذا موقع للهندسة البيئية عرض فى هذا المنتدى
http://www.4enveng.com/


----------

